# Pregnancy cautions



## ornitte (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi,

I recently came across a pamphlet on essential oils, which listed pregnancy cautions for certain oils.  According to this pamphlet, pregnant women should avoid contact with many essential oils, including lime, lemon, geranium, peppermint, rosemary and lemongrass.

Does anyone have more information on the dangers of these oils?

thanks


----------



## Bret (Aug 28, 2007)

This site is from New Zealand, but I know I saw it on some US sites too.

http://www.essentialoils.co.za/pregnancy.htm

Essential oils to be avoided in pregnancy:

Almond - bitter
 Toxic

Aniseed
 Anethole rich

Angelica
 Emmenagogue (starts/regulates periods)

Basil
 Possible irritant

Birch
 Possible irritant

Black pepper
 Skin sensitization

Boldo leaf
 Toxic

Buchu
 Liver hazardous

Calamus
 Toxic

Camphor
 Toxic

Cassia
 Skin sensitization

Cedarwood
 Emmenagogue

Chamomile
 Emmenagogue

Cinnamon
 Skin sensitization and emmenagogue

Clary sage
 Emmenagogue

Clove
 Skin sensitization

Elecampane
 Skin sensitization

Fennel
 Anethole rich

Fir
 Possible irritant

Ginger
 Emmenagogue

Horseradish
 Toxic

Hyssop
 Could cause toxicity

Jaborandi leaf
 Toxic

Jasmine
 Emmenagogue

Juniper
 Emmenagogue

Lemon
 Possible irritant

Lemongrass
 Possible irritant

Marjoram
 Emmenagogue

Melissa
 Possible irritant

Mugwort
 Toxic

Mustard
 Toxic

Myrrh
 Emmenagogue

Nightshade
 Toxic

Nutmeg
 Skin sensitization

Oregano
 Skin sensitization

Parsley seed
 Apiol rich

Pennyroyal
 Toxic

Peppermint
 Emmenagogue

Pine
 Skin sensitization

Rose
 Emmenagogue

Rosemary
 Emmenagogue

Rue
 Toxic

Sage
 High thujone content

Sassafras
 Toxic

Savin
 Toxic

Savory
 Could cause toxicity

Southernwood
 Toxic

Stinging nettle
 Toxic

Tansy
 Toxic

Thuja
 Toxic

Thyme (both Red and Linalol)
 Possible irritant

Wintergreen
 Toxic

Wormseed
 Toxic

Wormwood
 Toxic


----------



## ornitte (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks -- that's a very helpful website.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

Wow, thats a long list.. 

HELL! JUST AVOID THEM ALL AND YOU WILL BE OK! LOL


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Many of those oils are toxic for anyone.

Irena


----------



## ornitte (Oct 1, 2007)

seems like making all "natural" soaps could be more toxic than adding a bit of synthetic fragrance...


----------



## leansoapqueen (Nov 8, 2007)

*I agree!*

Amen- I'll stick to the fake stuff...


----------



## freshwater pearl (Nov 14, 2007)

Personally, I've always felt that if something isn't good for a pregnant woman (like many hair colors, nail polish fumes and such) that it can't be great for anyone else, either.  And thanks for the list- very informative!
Kerry


----------

